# Silvia repairs North West



## ovenscrubber (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a repair/servicing service in the North West, even better near Blackpool.

I think I need the boiler replacing, it's a V3.

Or if there are any good YouTube videos showing how it might be done.

Many thanks

Matt

P.S. When did it change to needing 5 posts to access the For Sale page?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

List of helpful youtube clips

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=boiler+replacement+rancilio+silvia+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ckI3VrmOAYL5UuyRroAI

seen this service offered on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Nancy-Rocky-Servicing-/251889848789?hash=item3aa5ce11d5:g:98oAAOxyQfJThl9x


----------



## ovenscrubber (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Jumbo Ratty, will look into it.


----------



## ovenscrubber (Jan 5, 2014)

Was hoping to offer the job to a member if there was one in the area.


----------



## ovenscrubber (Jan 5, 2014)

Might have to look at a replacement machine, dropping hints to the family but can't access the For Sale page's........ Yet!!!


----------



## ovenscrubber (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry but had to be done this way, thanks again


----------

